# Time To Introduce Myself-



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi I guess that it is time to introduce myself. I have posted a few times and I find myself checking this forum everyday so I hope that you don't mind if I join in and hang out awhile.- I am totally amazed at the projects that I have seen on here- there is so much talent on this board. Everyone seems so helpful- A little about me- I am from Chicago- I grew up between a park and a school yard that always had huge Halloween parties- So Halloween has always been a part of my life. I decorate every Halloween- but no blood or gore- the trick or treaters that come to my house are young so I can't go too scary. I have a very small space that I decorate- I decorate on Halloween and take it down that night- so I always don't always get a chance to get it all up- I can't to it sooner because we have people that would steal anything that is put out. I also have 2 neighbors that decorate so we get 250 to 350 trick or treaters- so it is usually a pretty busy night for us. Here are a few pics: Pictures by scarysistersara - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid206.photobucket.com/albums/bb235/scarysistersara/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb235/scarysistersara/Zombiebreaker


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to the fun crazy place some call home.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome! I really enjoyed looking at your pictures, especially the bride.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, Glad you decided to join. Those are some great props. I personally have always been freaked out by the creepy weeping bride for some reason.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to know more about ya!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

Nice pics. 

Look around, you'll have fun here.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome. Great pics.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello&welcome nice props i tooo like the bride


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!! Yay - another Chicagoan!!!!

It looks like you get quite a crowd of tot'ers!

I love your neighborhood and the bungalows across the street. You must be in the city or a near suburb - it reminds me a lot of where I grew up!

I'm now out in the far western fringes of suburbia, St. Charles. Just join right in here. There are lots of helpful people here!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

HI YA SCARYSISTERSARA!!!! Welcome.... great lookin pics!! Can't wait to see more!!! 
P.S. there is no cure for being hooked so dont fight it


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome. Brides...ewwww. There is nothing scarier than marriage. Been there several times and barely got out alive. Oh the horror......


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome Stay and slum a while


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy!
Thanks for sharing your pics! I have to agree.. the bride always gets to me.. just something about it..


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Loved your pictures. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad ya decided to stop by!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
I loved the "mooning" pumpkin guy! Cracked me up!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Another Chicago person. Welcome


----------

